# ICSI @ RFC



## Hope28 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi guys,  ive a private initial consultation next week.  im assuming that we will need ICSI so am keen to get on nhs waiting list asap  

just wondering what kind of timescale we are talking about when it comes to ICSI in RFC?  I spoke to a receptionist today who said it is 11mths private and 12mths NHS -- is this a normal amt of time to wait ?  Im not sure my patience will allow me to wait a year !!!! 

anyone any experience with Dublin clinic and any idea of costs involved for treatment there?

Finally.....am i right in thinking us ladies in NI only get one shot at treatment on the NHS?  

thanks for reading this guys....hope to hear from some of u soon! xxx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Linda, yes huni, unfortunately these timescales are right for ICSI at rfc. It is ridiculous having to wait that long. You are right in that we only get one go on the nhs.  
Sorry cant help with prices in dublin but hopefully someone else will be able to help you. Good luck with your tx where ever you decide to have it.     

Emma xx


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Linda

YES we do only get one shot on the health service here  and yes the waiting lists are that long. I nearly got called a month sooner for my 3rd cycle as a lot of people had cancelled or suspended their cycle who were in front of us, thats about your only hope for it to go quicker. Unfortunately the waiting times the Drs tell you are never that accurate. We were told initially 1 yr HS and Private 8 months-we reached the top of both lists at exactly the same month. 

If I could turn back the clock I would have went elsewhere sooner, which was what we did before we had our HS go. Good Luck whatever you decide.


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi

I just got my letter last week saying I was added to waiting liatris icsi.  The letter said that the list was 11 to 13 months long.  Hope this helps 

G x


----------

